# lesbiana (sinónimos)



## pinkskittles

Este mensaje está en relación con lo de "pluma gay"..

Oí algunos dichos para "lesbiana" pero quiero familiarme con todos dichos en todas partes del mundo.. Algún día voy a viajar en otras partes y quiero saber lo que dice la gente.

Ya escuché: cachapera, pata, bucha, macha, marimacha, preferir el pescado al carne..

Por favor dime algunos más para que yo sepa.  Cada vez que encuentro unos nuevos amigos, hablan muy diferente de los que conozco ya, usando palabras así, y quiero saber lo que están diciendo. Gracias.


----------



## la dama de luz

Me parece lesbiana no es una palabra descortés. Pero sé algunas palabras tú escribiste son descortés. Pero no todas. Ten cuidado cuando tú usas palabras controvertidas.


----------



## Gargoyle

Palabras como "macha" o "marimacha" son totalmente despectivas, al menos, en España.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Bollera, tortillera, camionera, colega, machorra, marimacho...


----------



## pinkskittles

la dama de luz said:
			
		

> Me parece lesbiana no es una palabra descortés. Pero sé algunas palabras tú escribiste son descortés. Pero no todas. Ten cuidado cuando tú usas palabras controvertidas.


 
Sí, lo siento, tuve que estar muy clara.. Discúlpame, sólo quiero saber las groserías de esta palabra, sin ofender. Soy yo, y solamente quiero familiarizarme con el lenguaje.. Pero gracias por decirme. Cuales de esas palabras son descortés?


----------



## Gargoyle

*Bollera, tortillera, camionera,  machorra, marimacho...*
Todo esto también es decortés.
La palabra "colega" expresada por "dr.kizá" no es entendida en todos los lugares como "lesbiana". Colega en españa significa "amigo" en un lenguaje coloquial, familiar o informal.

Saludos


----------



## alvarezp

Colega significa más puramente (y así usado en México): persona --por lo general de confianza-- cuya profesión es la misma que la de otra persona. Así, dos Ingenieros son colegas. No creo que funcione como "lesbiana".

(Será acaso que se lo dice una lesbiana a otra?)


----------



## Alundra

Otra más: Machungo... (también despectiva)

Alundra


----------



## belén

También se dice "estupenda."

No es despectivo, es una manera de identificación entre las propias lesbianas.


----------



## esteban

En Colombia, existe la palabra _arepera._
Pero a mi parecer es MUY _ñera_ (http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/colombia.htm  ) y no te la recomiendo a menos de que te hagas previamente una idea del contexto en el que se suele usar...
Viene de _arepa_ que es una especie de pan de harina de maìz (esto se hace también mucho en Venezuela) que por lo general acompaña la comida. Esta palabra se usa también para referirse a los atributos femeninos...

suerte

esteban


----------



## Ignarciso

No sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que lo de llamar *colegas *a las lesbianas puede venir del hecho de que la asociacion de gays y lesbianas más importante de España se llama *COLEGA* (Colectivo de Gays y Lesbianas).

Esto es una suposición, pero me parece un origen más que probable, ¿qué opináis vosotros?


----------



## Alundra

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> No sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que lo de llamar *colegas *a las lesbianas puede venir del hecho de que la asociacion de gays y lesbianas más importante de España se llama *COLEGA* (Colectivo de Gays y Lesbianas).
> 
> Esto es una suposición, pero me parece un origen más que probable, ¿qué opináis vosotros?


 
Yo creo que también... 

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> No sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que lo de llamar *colegas *a las lesbianas puede venir del hecho de que la asociacion de gays y lesbianas más importante de España se llama *COLEGA* (Colectivo de Gays y Lesbianas).
> 
> Esto es una suposición, pero me parece un origen más que probable, ¿qué opináis vosotros?


 
Creo que es una buena suposición, a mi me convence bastante.

Este thread me está recordando a las típicas pintadas que hay en los lavabos... una vez vi una que decía "te quiero como amiga, te quiero como compañera, y no te quiero más porque no soy tortillera". Esta chica no era tortillera, pero era poeta, ya véis  jaja


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> No sé si estoy en lo cierto, pero creo que lo de llamar *colegas *a las lesbianas puede venir del hecho de que la asociacion de gays y lesbianas más importante de España se llama *COLEGA* (Colectivo de Gays y Lesbianas).
> 
> Esto es una suposición, pero me parece un origen más que probable, ¿qué opináis vosotros?



A mí me da la impresión de que es al revés, viniendo "COLEGA" de expresiones como "¿entiendes, colega?" donde a su vez "colega" significa "uno de los míos". Pura especulación mía, claro.


----------



## Ignarciso

Podría ser. Yo desde luego no había escuchao a nadie usar la palabra *colega *para decir lesbiana hasta que lo he leido en este foro, así que sólo puedo especular con su origen.


----------



## Laia

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> Yo desde luego no había escuchao a nadie usar la palabra *colega *para decir lesbiana hasta que lo he leido en este foro


Yo tampoco


----------



## Alundra

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> Podría ser. Yo desde luego no había escuchao a nadie usar la palabra *colega *para decir lesbiana hasta que lo he leido en este foro, así que sólo puedo especular con su origen.


 
Ni yo. De hecho yo la uso muchísimo... y pensaba que su uso era sólo el de amigo, compañero, camarada...

Alundra.


----------



## GipSy AnNy

Aqui en Colombia es muy comun denominarlas: AREPERAS, MASA PAN.


----------



## Kouyu

En Méjico hay también *"livais"* (de Levi's)

Patricia es *livais*, dice que no le importa quien lo sepa.
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/mexico2.htm

De acuerdo con esa güeb lo más común internacionalmente es *"tortillera"*


----------



## Kouyu

Kouyu said:
			
		

> En Méjico hay también *"livais"* (de Levi's)
> 
> Patricia es *livais*, dice que no le importa quien lo sepa.
> http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/mexico2.htm
> 
> De acuerdo con esa güeb lo más común internacionalmente es *"tortillera"*


 
También del Gugol, algo que mola:

*...* Mira, solo tienes una vida, ¿comprendes?, si eres *livais*, pu's ya ni modo, que te voy a decir que sería chido lucharas por ser lo que eres, o sea mujer *...* 


Y otra , ¿será del temita tamén?

*neko_girl:*

....y otra pregunta...ese orochi es livais?porque es genial que haya vuelto...jejejejeje!
*SaHiRa!:*

....pues alli esta el link en la firma... y si, te puedo enseñar uno que otro truquito mio
y si, el orochi es el libais, estoy esperando que entre en el dark side para que arme los tierreros por alla


----------



## Cereth

hola , solo para que aumentes tu conocimiento de esta palabra, aqui en méxico es muy común decir además de livais, machorra, machorrona.. la palabra manflora, de donde viene esta palabra?? quien sabe pero es común...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si, aquí hay "livais", tortilleras, traileros (cuando son muy masculinas), lenchas, machinas ... no me acuerdo de otras, pero es verdad de que hay que tener cuidado cómo se dicen, pues pueden ser muy ofensivas para algunas personas


----------



## purasantos

Alundra said:
			
		

> Ni yo. De hecho yo la uso muchísimo... y pensaba que su uso era sólo el de amigo, compañero, camarada...
> 
> Alundra.


.
yo colega lo utilizo cotidianamente y es en sentido amigable y laboral.
Nunca como equivalente a lesbiana


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es que se dice colega pronunciando los guiños


----------



## Wapochen

Saludos,
En Ecuador se usa "tortilleras" para referirse a la pareja, "marimacha" es la que hace el papel de hombre o una mujer con aspecto demasiado varonil, sin que sea lesbiana.


----------



## Libais

Wapochen said:


> Saludos,
> En Ecuador se usa "tortilleras" para referirse a la pareja, "marimacha" es la que hace el papel de hombre o una mujer con aspecto demasiado varonil, sin que sea lesbiana.


 
En Argentina se usaba 'tortillera' más en los años '80s, aunque todavía quedan algunos vejestorios que la siguen usando. Ja! También se usa 'torta', 'camionera', 'bombera', etc.
Aclaro que en una pareja de mujeres ninguna hace 'el papel de hombre'.


----------



## mirx

Wapochen said:


> Saludos,
> En Ecuador se usa "tortilleras" para referirse a la pareja, "marimacha" es la que hace el papel de hombre o una mujer con aspecto demasiado varonil, sin que sea lesbiana.


 

Cómo que una mujer que vive en una relación lésbica y hace el "papel de hombre" no es lasbiana? 

Esto me suena a si pero no.

Y otra cosa para todos los que han leido el foro, al parecer tortillera es la palabra más usada pero, por qué tortillera? Soy de México que se supone es donde tenemos más experiencia con tortillas y tortilleras pero no le veo la relación.

otra palabra para refeirise a lesbiana en México es "marimar" que es una forma no tan directa de decir marimacha, y surge de una telenovel hace como 10 años.


----------



## CheRie

En Venezuela tambien he escuchado decir: "si, ella es LESBIA y tiene una amiga llamada ANA"


----------



## papagainho

mirx said:


> Cómo que una mujer que vive en una relación lésbica y hace el "papel de hombre" no es lasbiana?
> 
> Esto me suena a si pero no.
> 
> Y otra cosa para todos los que han leido el foro, al parecer tortillera es la palabra más usada pero, por qué tortillera? Soy de México que se supone es donde tenemos más experiencia con tortillas y tortilleras pero no le veo la relación.
> 
> otra palabra para refeirise a lesbiana en México es "marimar" que es una forma no tan directa de decir marimacha, y surge de una telenovel hace como 10 años.


creo que se refiere a que dicen "marimacha" a las mujeres que tienen un aspecto y/o una actitud masculina independientemente de su orentación sexual. No es !un sí, pero no", lo has entendido mal.
Por otra parte, no es que haya mujeres que hacen el papel de hombre, eso es una manía de querer hacer similitudes con el patrón tradicional hombre/mujer, pero creo que se refería en que en algunos casos en las parejas de lesbianas, una de las dos tiene ese aire o aspecto más masculino (por decir algo) y es a ella a quien llaman marimacha. Es mi interpretación.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## pejeman

Kouyu said:


> En Méjico hay también *"livais"* (de Levi's)
> 
> Patricia es *livais*, dice que no le importa quien lo sepa.
> http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/mexico2.htm
> 
> De acuerdo con esa güeb lo más común internacionalmente es *"tortillera"*


 
Sí, en México se usa "tortillera". Hasta un gobernador precioso fue grabado este año diciendo eso.

También "manfloras", "nonas".

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

esteban said:


> En Colombia, existe la palabra _arepera._
> 
> Viene de _arepa_ que es una especie de pan de harina de maìz (esto se hace también mucho en Venezuela) que por lo general acompaña la comida. Esta palabra se usa también para referirse a los atributos femeninos...
> 
> suerte
> 
> esteban


 
Las arepas son en Colombia y Panamá lo que las tortillas son en México.

Saludos


----------



## papagainho

En España también hay tortillas, las francesas y las de patata, también llamadas tortillas españolas. Lo del "papel de hombre" no tiene nada que ver con el tema, así que no nos piquemos con eso, ni tampoco con dónde se comen o dejan de comer las tortillas, no os parece?


----------



## mirx

ratona!84 said:


> Defíneme qué y cómo es "el papel de hombre"?!


 

Es lo que yo quiero saber por eso està entre comillado, yo estaba citando a otro post màs arriba, pero nadie ha respondido mi otra pregunta, por que *tortilleras, *no hayo la relaciòn entre las tortillas y las lesbianas, Alguien que sepa el origne de esta acepciòn?


----------



## Wapochen

mirx said:


> Es lo que yo quiero saber por eso està entre comillado, yo estaba citando a otro post màs arriba, pero nadie ha respondido mi otra pregunta, por que *tortilleras, *no hayo la relaciòn entre las tortillas y las lesbianas, Alguien que sepa el origne de esta acepciòn?


 


papagainho said:


> creo que se refiere a que dicen "marimacha" a las mujeres que tienen un aspecto y/o una actitud masculina independientemente de su orentación sexual. No es !un sí, pero no", lo has entendido mal.
> Por otra parte, no es que haya mujeres que hacen el papel de hombre, eso es una manía de querer hacer similitudes con el patrón tradicional hombre/mujer, pero creo que se refería en que en algunos casos en las parejas de lesbianas, una de las dos tiene ese aire o aspecto más masculino (por decir algo) y es a ella a quien llaman marimacha. Es mi interpretación.
> Un saludo a todos


 

Papagainho esta correcto con la interpretación, además del aspecto es quien ejerce el cuidado (no se si cabe poder) en la pareja. Quizás mal utilicé lo de "el papel de hombre" para referirme a eso.

Con respecto a la pregunta que tiene Mirx, puedo decir que lo de tortillera acá alude a la manera en que se juntan las manos para hacer las tortillas "()" comparándolo con la unión de las partes íntimas de las lesbianas. Me expliqué bien?  .

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pejeman said:


> Las arepas son en Colombia y Panamá lo que las tortillas son en México.
> 
> Saludos


 
Que Cosas, yo pense que la AREPA, era exclusiva de Venezuela...

Con respecto a las lesbianas, aqui se les dice, Marimachas, Cachaperas ó lesbianas  ...pero no areperas.
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

mirx said:


> Es lo que yo quiero saber por eso està entre comillado, yo estaba citando a otro post màs arriba, pero nadie ha respondido mi otra pregunta, por que *tortilleras, *no hayo la relaciòn entre las tortillas y las lesbianas, Alguien que sepa el origne de esta acepciòn?


 
Originalmente, las tortillas se hacen a mano, torteando la masa, entre las palmas de las manos al tiempo que se giran,  de tal suerte que alternadamente, los dedos del índice al meñique de una mano quedan entre el pulgar y el índice de la otra. De la semejanza de ese proceso con el encuentro de los pubis o genitales externos de dos mujeres, se forjó lo de "tortilleras".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pues vaya que se necesita mucha imaginación para equiparar el hacer tortillas a mano con las actividades sexuales de las lesbianas, yo por más que hago los movimientos de "tortear" no encuentro la semejanza...just saying!


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues vaya que se necesita mucha imaginación para equiparar el hacer tortillas a mano con las actividades sexuales de las lesbianas, yo por más que hago los movimientos de "tortear" no encuentro la semejanza...just saying!


 
No es imaginación. En México, juntar las palmas de las manos es la forma rápida e inequívoca con que alguien -generalmente un varón - indica a otro u otros que dos mujeres son, o él las considera, lesbianas.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Si no discuto la interpretación, sino la semejanza


----------



## cesar1020

Ya dieron sus comentarios sobre México, pero quisiera agregar. Depende un poco de la clase social de la persona que habla o de qué tan despectivo quieras ser al referirte a una mujer no heterosexual.
Es lo más común decir simplemente "lesbiana" tal cual. Pero si lo quieres decir algo así como de cariño o amigablemente, podrías decir "libais".
Si quieres ser despectivo, entonces es marimacha o marimacho.
Por último manflora también se usa, pero raras veces.

Por otra parte los términos como tortillera, camionera, o verdulera (este lo agrego yo) se usan más para referirse a una mujer de clase muy baja, y por lo regular de mal hablar.


----------



## mauro63

Kouyu said:


> En Méjico hay también *"livais"* (de Levi's)
> 
> Patricia es *livais*, dice que no le importa quien lo sepa.
> http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/mexico2.htm
> 
> De acuerdo con esa güeb lo más común internacionalmente es *"tortillera"*


Aqui en Argentina , también la más usada es TORTILLERA o TORTA
Colega , con ese significado , jamás la esuché .


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> Originalmente, las tortillas se hacen a mano, torteando la masa, entre las palmas de las manos al tiempo que se giran,  de tal suerte que alternadamente, los dedos del índice al meñique de una mano quedan entre el pulgar y el índice de la otra. De la semejanza de ese proceso con el encuentro de los pubis o genitales externos de dos mujeres, se forjó lo de "tortilleras".



Lo cierto es que nunca había oído esa explicación. En España también se usa "tortillera" como lesbiana, pero las tortillas aquí son una cosa completamente distinta (huevo batido y frito). Me pregunto si realmente el origen que has dado es cierto o si es una explicación "a posteriori".


----------



## mirx

pejeman said:


> No es imaginación. En México, juntar las palmas de las manos es la forma rápida e inequívoca con que alguien -generalmente un varón - indica a otro u otros que dos mujeres son, o él las considera, lesbianas.


 

En serio Pejeman?

Nunca se me habia ocurrido, y apoyo eso de la imaginacion, ya que me lo explicaste pues si tiene sentido, pero nunca hubiera llegado yo solo a esa conlusion..


----------



## BehindtheDoor

Pues no tengo ni idea, pero yo siempre había asumido que a las lesbianas se les decía tortilleras porque <<le daban la vuelta a la tortilla>>. Ya sabéis, uno de esos símiles absurdos sobre hacer lo mismo de forma diferente, como  puede ser andar por la otra acera.


----------



## pejeman

mirx said:


> En serio Pejeman?
> 
> Nunca se me habia ocurrido, y apoyo eso de la imaginacion, ya que me lo explicaste pues si tiene sentido, pero nunca hubiera llegado yo solo a esa conlusion..


 
En México así se explica lo de tortilleras. Incluso se dice "se fueron/se pusieron a hacer tortillas" y nada de que "le dan vuelta a la tortilla". Seguramente se puede decir que es a posteriori de la Conquista, porque aquí no se fablaba castellano ni español. Yo todavía no he leido ningún texto referido a los tiempos precortesianos, donde se hable de las relaciones homosexuales entre varones o entre mujeres; al menos no lo recuerdo ahora.

 Cuando supe que en España se conocía como tortilla de huevo a los huevos revueltos (o en franchute: una _omelette)_, me resultó incomprensible. Por lo menos en eso hay simetría con los amigos españoles; ellos generalmente no saben lo que son las tortillas mexicanas, ya sean de maíz o de harina y tampoco las han disfrutado.

Insisto en lo de hechas a mano, porque ahora la mayoría de las tortillas (de las comestibles) se hacen mecánicamente. Juntar las palmas de las manos de la misma manera en que se hacen las tortillas, siempre lo he visto referido a "tortillear", en el sentido que nos ha venido ocupando en este mecate que se va haciendo grueso.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> Cuando supe que en España se conocía como tortilla de huevo a los huevos revueltos (o en franchute: una _omelette)_, me resultó incomprensible.



Una cosa es la tortilla, que forma una masa más o menos compacta, y otra los huevos revueltos, que son algo desperdigado.


----------



## yacidestrada

Hola
Pues de acuerdo con los colombianos, en colombia se usa mucho arepera porque  arepa se le dice a la vulva.

En cuanto a que si hay palabra que son ofensivas o no y que si deberian evitarse no estoy de acuerdo con la dama de la luz, en este contexto las palabras son solo palabras y si queremos saber sobre algunas pues tenemos que mencionarlas


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> Una cosa es la tortilla, que forma una masa más o menos compacta, y otra los huevos revueltos, que son algo desperdigado.


 
Los huevos siempre se revuelven. Unas veces directamente en la sartén como cuando se hacen huevos revueltos y otras en un cuenco, antes de echarlos en ella, como cuando se hace una tortilla de huevo. Así es que tortilla de huevo y huevos revueltos vienen a ser la misma revoltura.

En una tortilla, nunca he visto clara y distintamente la yema separada de la clara, sino ambas revueltas. Y los huevos estrellados ni se desperdigan tanto: siempre quedan dentro de la sartén. 

Feliz Año 2007.


----------



## fenixpollo

Quería un poco de aclaración acerca del género de los sustantivos mencionados aquí:





tigger_uhuhu said:


> Si, aquí hay "livais", tortilleras, *traileros* (cuando son muy masculinas), lenchas, machinas ...


Entonces, ¿se puede decir igual _traileras _como _traileros_, cuando no son tan masculinas?





Libais said:


> También se usa 'torta', *'camionera'*, 'bombera', etc. [...] Aclaro que en una pareja de mujeres ninguna hace 'el papel de hombre'.


 ¿Y también se puede decir _camionero_, si es muy masculina?
(Utilizo la frase de tigger por ser conocido en este hilo, no porque tenga valor alguno. Si la frase es ofensiva, díganme.)


cesar1020 said:


> Si quieres ser despectivo, entonces es *marimacha* o *marimacho*.


 ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre _marimacha_ y _marimacho_?


----------



## San

fenixpollo said:


> Originally Posted by cesar1020
> Si quieres ser despectivo, entonces es marimacha o marimacho
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre _marimacha_ y _marimacho_?
Click to expand...


Marimacha no lo he oído nunca. En cuanto a marimacho no tiene por qué ser despectivo ni estar referido a la orientación sexual. Es una mujer que tiene aspecto o maneras de hombre. Típicamente se refiere a las niñas que están siempre con niños, visten como los niños y juegan a juegos de niños. Puede tener hasta una connotación positiva, sobre todo comparado con el caso contrario, un chico afeminado. Como siempre, este tipo de palabras varían mucho de un lugar a otro, pero este es el uso que yo conozco.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Aqui se utilizan ambas.(he escuchado ambas sin diferente intención)
creo que no hay distinción, se usan para referirse a la mujer que tiene modales y/o aspecto varonil.
Saludos


----------



## susantash

En Uruguay les decimos "tortas" como abreviación de "tortilleras"
"Fulanita es torta"
Marimacho, al menos aquí, se usa para describir a una mujer poco femenina, bastante grosera en el sentido de poca delicadeza en el modo de hablar, actuar etc; aunque no necesariamente sea lesbiana.


----------



## dec-sev

pinkskittles said:


> Cuales de esas palabras son descortés?


¿Cuales de esas palabras son corteses?


----------



## izma

en Cuba se les dice "_tuercas_" o "_tortilleras_" o "_tortas_"... además de "_lesbianas_"... también se usa "_machorra_"...

la más despectiva es "_tortillera_"... 

a veces para referirse a una lesbiana se dice que es un "tipo" o un "tipito"... queriendo decir que es muy masculina...

lo de las palmas de las manos viene por la manera de tener sexo dos mujeres... en Cuba se dice que se "pegan" y es lo que indica el gesto con las manos... pues como no hay un pene no hay penetración y se supone que lo que hacen es rozar sus cuerpos y pegarse... además de otras formas de sexo... pero básicamente esto es lo que quiere decir...


----------



## oligyp

En panama se usa cuecas y pajaras


----------

